# What's the shallowest depth of field you've shot at?



## jdramirez (May 5, 2014)

The computers are down at work and I'm bored.

The reason I ask is because I bought an f1.2 lens and I was concerned that the dof would be unmanageable... then I played with a dof calculator and it turns it I've shot a thinner.

So at 18 inches, at f2.8, and 100mm on full frame is mine which equates to .11 inches.

While the 36 inches, at f1.2, and 85mm on full frame equates to .29 inches. It will remind me of the Seinfeld episode with Elaine driving in the wide lanes... how luxurious.


----------



## mackguyver (May 5, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> The computers are down at work and I'm bored.
> 
> The reason I ask is because I bought an f1.2 lens and I was concerned that the dof would be unmanageable... then I played with a dof calculator and it turns it I've shot a thinner.
> 
> ...


Wide lanes - nice one . The shallowest DOF I've shot at is with my 180mm macro + 2x III extender at 2x magnification. Even f/22 yields 0.03mm - here are two shots - the first is the Florida cricket frog (Acris gryllus dorsalis) @f/22, and the second is the Mouse melon flower (Melothria scabra) @f/11. Both are extremely tiny and were shot using natural light. I would like to have used f/16 or greater for the flower, but it was moving as if in a hurricane from the 3mph wind and the frog was also moving, precluding focus stacking.

I haven't used the MP-E 65, but at 5x, I'm sure the DOF is insanely shallow.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 5, 2014)

With my bellows I have shot some macro with about 1mm DoF. I think most macro shooters have shot at some pretty small DoFs.


----------



## Don Haines (May 5, 2014)

Definitely a fraction of a millimetre, but that was through a microscope


----------



## jdramirez (May 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Definitely a fraction of a millimetre, but that was through a microscope



I forgot about that... but my photo of mitochondria was to contrasty and didn't follow the rule of thirds.


----------



## surapon (May 5, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends.
Usage the Canon ( Super Canon Macro Lens) MP-E65 mm. F/ 2.8 MACRO 1X-5X= With my DIY stand, And I shoot at 5X, F=11.0, SS = 1/200, ISO = 100 at 65 MM.
The Shallow DOF might be less than1 MM or 1/64 Inch.
Enjoy
Surapon

Pic 022 = the Pollen of the flower


----------



## Sporgon (May 5, 2014)

@ Surapon, that's a stunning picture of the arthropod's eyes !


----------



## Don Haines (May 5, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely a fraction of a millimetre, but that was through a microscope
> ...


Yeah.... technical photography and particularly inspection photography throw all those rules out the window....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2014)

Not counting macro, with my 35mm f/1.4 I shot the image of a entry with wheat at our local country fair below at f/1.4 near mfd. It was on autofocus and did well, amazingly enough. I'd just received the lens new about 3 days earlier.

Its getting pretty shallow.


----------

